# Shaq O'Neil



## acjohnson53 (Feb 14, 2016)

I've seen Shaq shining his Light on tv, Is he a PHA Mason, or is he an honorary Member???same for Isiah Thomas, Scottie Pippen, and so forth. Emmanuel Lewis...


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 14, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> I've seen Shaq shining his Light on tv, Is he a PHA Mason, or is he an honorary Member???same for Isiah Thomas, Scottie Pippen, and so forth. Emmanuel Lewis...


All are Prince Hall Mason's


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 15, 2016)

idk, Emmanuel Lewis had that 4 letter by his name. no dispect to him because he is 33rd..


----------



## MRichard (Feb 15, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> idk, Emmanuel Lewis had that 4 letter by his name. no dispect to him because he is 33rd..



What 4 letter? Letters mean very little regardless. He's PHA. http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/brother-emmanuel-lewis.25038/
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2015/12/illus-brother-emmanuel-lewis.html


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 15, 2016)

MRichard said:


> What 4 letter? Letters mean very little regardless. He's PHA. http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/brother-emmanuel-lewis.25038/
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2015/12/illus-brother-emmanuel-lewis.html


In Prince Hall Masonry 3letter(F&AM) or 4letter(AF&AM) means alot.  3letter(reg amd recognized, usually) 4 letter(immediately clandestine with one or 2 exceptions)


----------



## MRichard (Feb 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> In Prince Hall Masonry 3letter(F&AM) or 4letter(AF&AM) means alot.  3letter(reg amd recognized, usually) 4 letter(immediately clandestine with one or 2 exceptions)



I know that but like I said the 3 or 4 letters don't mean much. Doesn't mean you are from a regular & recognized or a regular but not recognized lodge. http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/af-and-am-vs-f-and-am-states.html


----------



## MRichard (Feb 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> In Prince Hall Masonry 3letter(F&AM) or 4letter(AF&AM) means alot.  3letter(reg amd recognized, usually) 4 letter(immediately clandestine with one or 2 exceptions)



Grand Lodge of Liberia is PHA & AF&AM (the exception)


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 15, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Grand Lodge of Liberia is PHA & AF&AM (the exception)


Liberia is the only PH regular lodge that uses AF&AM and there's only 2 PH Grand Lodges who uses something other than The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of (insert state) and that's Florida uses Union instead of Prince Hall & Mississippi uses Stringer instead of Prince Hall both regular PHA GL's


----------



## MRichard (Feb 15, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Liberia is the only PH regular lodge that uses AF&AM and there's only 2 PH Grand Lodges who uses something other than The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of (insert state) and that's Florida uses Union instead of Prince Hall & Mississippi uses Stringer instead of Prince Hall both regular PHA GL's



I knew that but useful information nonetheless.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 15, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Liberia is the only PH regular lodge that uses AF&AM and there's only 2 PH Grand Lodges who uses something other than The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of (insert state) and that's Florida uses Union instead of Prince Hall & Mississippi uses Stringer instead of Prince Hall both regular PHA GL's


One of my co-workers schooled me on this recently. I was completely confused about Florida but he explained it to me. I would assume that confuses some Men who have no idea they're joining an irregular lodge.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the link, now I know.....illustrious he is,  SMITB...Moving right along


----------



## The Traveling Man (Mar 13, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> I've seen Shaq shining his Light on tv, Is he a PHA Mason, or is he an honorary Member???same for Isiah Thomas, Scottie Pippen, and so forth. Emmanuel Lewis...



Bro. Shaq is definitely PHA. As is Bro. Emmanuel Lewis. I've heard Scottie was but hadn't heard of Isiah being a member. Good to know.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 16, 2016)

I just watched Shaq on the Tonight Show...hes friggen huge.  I already knew this but seeing him stand next to Jimmy Fallon...man... i woulda loved to see how many brothers it took to cary him....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> I just watched Shaq on the Tonight Show...hes friggen huge.  I already knew this but seeing him stand next to Jimmy Fallon...man... i woulda loved to see how many brothers it took to cary him....


Yeah, no kidding. This Brother is a man and three quarters!


----------



## hanzosbm (Sep 19, 2016)

If you haven't had a chance to do so, check out the episode of Running Wild With Bear Grylls starring Bro. O'Neal.  I always thought he was a likeable guy, but the stories he shared on that episode really showed how great of a guy he is.  I am not at all surprised to know that he's a brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 19, 2016)

hanzosbm said:


> If you haven't had a chance to do so, check out the episode of Running Wild With Bear Grylls starring Bro. O'Neal.  I always thought he was a likeable guy, but the stories he shared on that episode really showed how great of a guy he is.  I am not at all surprised to know that he's a brother.


I did watch it.  The kitchen gloves cracked me up!!


----------



## Matt L (Nov 13, 2016)

Shaq is a man who is not only a gifted athlete. He has always given back to his community.
He went to the reserve police academy in FL volunteering on patrol. I think he did it in CA too.
He also gives a lot through his foundations.
He's a great role model and asset to the fraternity.
Now if he could have hit some free throws


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 15, 2016)

True, I remember when he was a kid in Germany....


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 16, 2016)




----------

